# Any British Expats in Cape Town?



## CCSA (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm currently living in Cape Town southern suburbs and am keen to meet other British Expats in the area to share stories and experiences. I'm in my 30's and am currently a stay at home Mum. Please get in touch if you would like to meet up!


----------



## callwright (Oct 23, 2012)

*Northern Suburbs*

Hi

Im also in Cape Town from the UK. We have been here since May and Im currently at home all day as my work visa hasnt come through (11 weeks and still counting!). Im so bored.... in my late 30's and would love to meet like minded ladies for daytime company.
:clap2:


----------



## jasa_uk (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello there,


Another early thirties Brit, soon to be moving to Cape Town. I have spent the best part of the last three years in Swaziland and Johannesburg and feel as if I have had rather a hiatus from 'real' life. You know, the one where you DO things at evenings and weekends. I am so tired of Jozi and can't wait for all the variety of CT! I would love to meet up with other expat Brits, please do send me a message on here if you would like to start a 'get to know' sort of conversation.

In brief: love books, rowing, beaches... I write for various companies via the internet, hence can move around as and when. Boyfriend is a South African in Joburg but I just can't deal with this anonymous city any longer. We will figure something out. 


Best wishes,

Jane


----------



## chris rossouw (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi 

I am currently in Cape Town and would like to meet with as many expats as possible. Any contacts would be appreciated.

My email address is alpha_diagnostics at hotmail dot com

Best wishes

Chris


----------

